# Woman bites man during oral rape



## Sanity Check (Apr 10, 2010)

> A rapist suffered a severe injury of his genitals when he tried to rape a woman in Russia?s Bashkiria Republic. Surgeons fixed the mutilated penis of the pervert and handed him over to the police.
> 
> The 24-year-old man may face a prison term from three to six years, officials said.
> 
> ...



12 stitches on the male genitalia sounds painful.


----------



## Fran (Apr 10, 2010)

> The police arrived in several minutes. It was not difficult for them to catch the young man – he was physically unable to run away too far.



         

Y'know, the question is posed a lot. "Why don't women chow down on a man's genitals when she's getting a forcejob?"
It's partly due to shock and panic.



> The man later said that he was going to file a lawsuit against the woman because she had caused him severe bodily harm.



HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 10, 2010)

Never leave home without it.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 10, 2010)

^ 

Anyway, RTFM!


----------



## BullMoose (Apr 10, 2010)

For the sake of humanity, I hope he wasn't surprised.


----------



## Fran (Apr 10, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Never leave home without it.



There's a razor in that contraption.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 10, 2010)

That's what he gets for being a rapist


----------



## Degelle (Apr 10, 2010)

Grblt knows how to rape.


----------



## Angel (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh wow  He got what he deserved


----------



## Proxy (Apr 10, 2010)

WTF? Trying to be picky when forcing someone into an act like that? Got what he deserved with added humiliation at the outcome.


----------



## g_core18 (Apr 10, 2010)

> The man later said that he was going to file a lawsuit against the woman because she had caused him severe bodily harm.



What a dumbass.


----------



## Munak (Apr 10, 2010)

Why do people have to mess up a good thing?


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 10, 2010)

If you're stupid enough to stick your dick into the mouth of the person yer raping...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2010)

More girls should take this initiative. Find some way to get his dick or balls in or around your mouth and bite them off. It will effectively immobilize the rapist. 



Degelle said:


> Grblt knows how to rape.


Looks like someone has a secret hobby.


----------



## Juno (Apr 10, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> More girls should take this initiative. Find some way to get his dick or balls in or around your mouth and bite them off. It will effectively immobilize the rapist.





> The man screamed with pain, grabbed the woman by her hair and started slamming her head against the wall. The woman started screaming loudly, the rapist heard the sound of someone?s steps and escaped.



:/ Not every victim wants to take the risk that no one will come running to save them when their rapist introduces their skull to hard objects.


----------



## Keile (Apr 10, 2010)

Juno said:


> :/ Not every victim wants to take the risk that no one will come running to save them when their rapist introduces their skull to hard objects.



She better suck that dick.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 10, 2010)

Juno said:


> :/ Not every victim wants to take the risk that no one will come running to save them when their rapist introduces their skull to hard objects.



That's because she didn't bite hard enough. Had she bitten it clean off, the guy would've been unconscious pretty soon because of the blood loss.

She sucks at biting dicks


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2010)

Juno said:


> :/ Not every victim wants to take the risk that no one will come running to save them when their rapist introduces their skull to hard objects.



Bite and rip, then run. You will prevent further rapes and more than likely the loss of his penis will be more than enough to stop him from coming after you.


----------



## Prowler (Apr 10, 2010)

what a dickweed, he is not even smart for a rapist.


----------



## Keile (Apr 10, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Bite and rip, then run. You will prevent further rapes and more than likely the loss of his penis will be more than enough to stop him from coming after you.



Or you can suck the dick and go home unharmed.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 10, 2010)

the end   


srsly, how stupid can you be? you want to rape a woman and you ask her for oral?

that's stupid


----------



## Keile (Apr 10, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> the end
> 
> 
> srsly, how stupid can you be? you want to rape a woman and you ask her for oral?
> ...



I thought so too.


----------



## Le Pirate (Apr 10, 2010)

What is it with russia and making headlines this week?

Oh, and this sucks for th guy.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 10, 2010)

If you want to force a woman to do something don't give her control of the one part of the body where even a slight knock will hurt like hell


----------



## Keile (Apr 10, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> If you want to force a woman to do something don't give her control of the one part of the body where even a slight knock will hurt like hell



Lessons from a true rapist.


----------



## Juno (Apr 10, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Bite and rip, then run. You will prevent further rapes and more than likely the loss of his penis will be more than enough to stop him from coming after you.



All very convenient, except the chances of this happening depends on a lot of 'ifs'. _If_ a rapist attempts oral sex. _If_ he's alone. _If_ it disables him instead of enraging him. _If_ there's even an escape route.

Rape victims get stuck with a lot of shame and chiding over what they could and should have done, most of it coming from themselves. The circumstances of a rape differ and the outcome of fighting back is no more guaranteed than the outcome of being unresisting, and sorry if I can't join in the call for rape victims to 'have more initiative' because that comes way too close to portraying rape as a failure on the part of the victim.


----------



## Aster The Megalomaniac (Apr 10, 2010)

Master Deidara taught her well.


----------



## Major (Apr 10, 2010)

You go girl, just a shame you didn't bit it off.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

good he deserves it. too bad he didn't get a few more stitches


----------



## Emigan (Apr 10, 2010)

I wish she'd bitten the whole thing off 

Really, just stay away from the mouth


----------



## Spirit (Apr 10, 2010)

This has happened before.

Never, ever, put your penis into the mouth of person you are violating. You _will_ be bitten.


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 10, 2010)

ive always thought that asking for oral sex when you are actually _raping_ her is scary, and now its proven correct 

getting orally raped happens only in hentai


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2010)

Really though, I would like to here what this man has to say when he comes out of hospital. I wouldn't put it passed the woman to lie. Unless you know somebody you generally don't let a complete stranger give you a lift back to your place and you generally don't laugh things off when they make jokes about raping you.

If I kidnap and beat somebody into a coma, I can potentially say I invited him around my house for a couple games of fifa and he tried robbing me.


----------



## Muah (Apr 10, 2010)

second best rape story I ever heard. The guy should have just fucked her in the ass or pussy! What a moron


----------



## Muah (Apr 10, 2010)

second best rape story I've ever heard. The guy should have just fucked her in the ass or pussy! What a moron


----------



## -Deidara- (Apr 10, 2010)

she bit the rapists dick, like a dog.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 10, 2010)

This is why WE NEVER GO FOR MOUTH WHEN WE RAPE!

//HbS


----------



## Juno (Apr 10, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Really though, I would like to here what this man has to say when he comes out of hospital. I wouldn't put it passed the woman to lie. Unless you know somebody you generally don't let a complete stranger give you a lift back to your place and you generally don't laugh things off when they make jokes about raping you.
> 
> If I kidnap and beat somebody into a coma, I can potentially say I invited him around my house for a couple games of fifa and he tried robbing me.



She knew him pretty well. Try reading the article next time.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 10, 2010)

As long as rapists have as much common sense as this one, women are pretty much safe.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2010)

Juno said:


> She knew him pretty well. Try reading the article next time.


Apparently he didn't know she was a biter.


----------



## -Deidara- (Apr 10, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> This is why WE NEVER GO FOR MOUTH WHEN WE RAPE!
> 
> //HbS



asshole is the place.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 10, 2010)

No, not really.

//HbS


----------



## -Deidara- (Apr 10, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> No, not really.
> 
> //HbS



yes really. 

it feels good, so tight.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 10, 2010)

I can't believe anal outdates condoms.


----------



## Nic (Apr 10, 2010)

and justice is served.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 10, 2010)

Sucks that it was an old friend who tried to commit the rape. =/



-Deidara- said:


> yes really.
> 
> it feels good, so tight.



>.> .... okay....


----------



## -Deidara- (Apr 10, 2010)

Ice Cream said:


> Sucks that it was an old friend who tried to commit the rape. =/
> 
> 
> 
> >.> .... okay....



go melt away, ice cream.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 10, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Never leave home without it.



Oh shit....:rofl

My method would be to find a woman with no teeth but yours is a 1000x better.


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 10, 2010)

Acquaintance rape is so maddening (it can be anyone from someone you've "seen around" sometimes to a co-worker or someone you think you know pretty well). I would think it would really mess with your ability to get close to people or trust anyone who's not your brother (or sister, as the case may be). Honestly, I'd rather it be a spooky stranger, but those are usually the minority IIRC. :/



Ninja Zone said:


> What is it with russia and making headlines this week?
> 
> *Oh, and this sucks for th guy*.


You mean the rapist? What about the woman who was _raped _by him and had her _head bashed against a wall_? 

Sorry, but I just don't feel much sympathy for injuries incurred by rapists, murderers, etc. while they violate, harm, or kill victims trying to defend themselves.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 10, 2010)

-Deidara- said:


> yes really.
> 
> it feels good, so tight.


Anal makes me think "two gay men"

If you prefer anal over normal there is something horribly wrong with your heterosexuality.

//HbS


----------



## Garfield (Apr 10, 2010)

Rule 1 of Rapism 101  Never feed the captive.


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 10, 2010)

^ That woman in Russia fed her victim...Viagra.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 10, 2010)

-Deidara- said:


> go melt away, ice cream.







> Acquaintance rape is so maddening (it can be anyone from someone you've "seen around" sometimes to a co-worker or someone you think you know pretty well). I would think it would really mess with your ability to get close to people or trust anyone who's not your brother (or sister, as the case may be). Honestly, I'd rather it be a spooky stranger, but those are usually the minority IIRC. :/



Well, the victim can report to authorities with the acquaintance in mind
while a stranger would have the added difficulty of being identified. Still
more tragic when someone you used to trust can commit the act however.



> Anal makes me think "two gay men"
> 
> If you prefer anal over normal there is something horribly wrong with your heterosexuality.
> 
> //HbS



I don't think its something along those lines. There are those who
just prefer anal over vaginal intercourse. Not sure why but they have
their reasons.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 10, 2010)

Ice Cream said:


> There are those who
> just prefer anal over vaginal intercourse. Not sure why but they have
> their reasons.


How does that contradict what I just said? Tip - it doesn't.

//HbS


----------



## Maxi (Apr 10, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> the end
> 
> 
> srsly, how stupid can you be? you want to rape a woman and you ask her for oral?
> ...



This
You must be one retarded ****tard if you ever thought that this was a good idea :facepunch.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 10, 2010)

This is why God gave us ring gags.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Apr 10, 2010)

Too bad she got her head smashed into the wall, should of bit his dick right off and threw it into the river so he'll never have kids


----------



## Akatou (Apr 10, 2010)

> Surgeons *refused to fix* the mutilated penis of the pervert and *handed it over* to the police *instead*.



 loads better


----------



## Chee (Apr 10, 2010)

> The man later said that he was going to file a lawsuit against the woman because she had caused him severe bodily harm.



Uh-huh. Good luck with that.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 10, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> How does that contradict what I just said? Tip - it doesn't.
> 
> //HbS



Yeah, guess not. =/ 



DarkZero said:


> This
> You must be one retarded ****tard if you ever thought that this was a good idea :facepunch.



I wonder how far his lawsuit will go.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 10, 2010)

this thread is fucked up.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 10, 2010)

Good for her and I hope no court even thinks about taking his case. His dick would have been fine if he didn't force someone to give him head. Next time his ass will know better.


----------



## Kanali (Apr 10, 2010)

When will people learn? Don't rape russians


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 10, 2010)

Lol, I always wondered why this didn't happen more often.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 10, 2010)

He's actually going to file a lawsuit?


----------



## andamaru (Apr 10, 2010)

I know people say two wrongs don't make a right, but....



Mist Puppet said:


> He's actually going to file a lawsuit?



I know that sounds stupid, but he has the grounds to do it.


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 10, 2010)

Wait...so he raped a girl.....even admits it...and he is fileing a lawsuit....why isn't his ass in jail?


----------



## Altron (Apr 10, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> If you want to force a woman to do something don't give her control of the one part of the body where even a slight knock will hurt like hell


Obviously speaking from experience eh?


----------



## Kjesta (Apr 10, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> this thread is fucked up.



True.

Seriously. Am I really the only one who feels grossed out because the general response here is "Rape another hole" and "Bite harder" instead of "Rape sucks"?


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 10, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Never leave home without it.



You know I'm all for that thing when it's consensual and all but that's in pretty bad taste, dude.


Get it..bad taste.


----------



## Extasee (Apr 10, 2010)

At least we know he won't be able to pass on his rapist genes.  Wel done Ms., well done.


----------



## hehey (Apr 10, 2010)

That was brave of her, that guy could have killed her as revenge for all she knew, very brave.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 10, 2010)

Saves Russia the trouble of castrating the guy when the victim already did it for them.

Everybody wins! 

Except the rapist, but nobody cares about him.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 10, 2010)

Kjesta said:


> True.
> 
> Seriously. Am I really the only one who feels grossed out because the general response here is "Rape another hole" and "Bite harder" instead of "Rape sucks"?



Your in the Cafe posting. Give it a month or two and you'll be just like the rest of us.


----------



## the box (Apr 10, 2010)

he need life in prison or death i dont like rape


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 10, 2010)

> The man later said that he was going to file a lawsuit against the woman because she had caused him severe bodily harm.



I am rather worried he would win.  Europe does a reputation of punishing the victims and rewarding the criminals.


----------



## kazuri (Apr 10, 2010)

The end does not justify the mean. And what she did was pretty mean.


----------



## Momoka (Apr 10, 2010)

He's gonna sue her? What a psycho loser. I hope he fails miserably


----------



## pfft (Apr 10, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Never leave home without it.



i'm sure you never forget wear it each and every time you perform oral.


----------



## Morphine (Apr 10, 2010)

_The man later said that he was going to file a lawsuit against the woman because she had caused him severe bodily harm.
_


----------



## VioNi (Apr 10, 2010)

Bastard had it coming. Now he can't get 'it' up anymore. That'll teach him.  

Power to the girl who did it!


----------



## 王志鍵 (Apr 10, 2010)

She bit his Manhood off.


----------



## Tandaradei (Apr 10, 2010)

She was like: "Om Nom Nom Nom Nom"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMWi7CLoZ2Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## darkangelcel (Apr 10, 2010)

haha Stupid pervert!


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 10, 2010)

serves him right


----------



## jugni (Apr 10, 2010)

Good for her!!


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Apr 10, 2010)

That's what you get, jackass.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 10, 2010)

I generally feel sorry for guys when this happens to them...but I don't feel sorry when it's a rapist. When guys rape a woman(or anyone for that matter) by forcing the person to give them oral sex, they should expect that this might happen.

I hope this makes some guys less likely to rape.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 10, 2010)

I always wonder what would happen if a man tries to get a blow job from a chick he's raping. But for it to come true?


----------



## bobomb (Apr 10, 2010)

Om nom nom nom.


----------



## kazuri (Apr 10, 2010)

I wonder if she would have bit it off, choked on it and died, they could charge him for murder..


----------



## Ra (Apr 10, 2010)

How is he the rapist when the supposed she took his manhood?


----------



## Ceria (Apr 10, 2010)

he's probably going to go for the titfuck vs the BJ in the future...


----------



## Psych (Apr 10, 2010)

Idiot. He deserves it.


----------



## Extasee (Apr 10, 2010)

♥~Momolicious~♥ said:


> He's gonna sue her? What a psycho loser. I hope he fails miserably



God's already decided that.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 10, 2010)

The fucktard deserves it.


----------



## Extasee (Apr 11, 2010)

Oral Sex: You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Fr?t (Apr 11, 2010)

He's going to have fun in jail


----------



## pfft (Apr 11, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I generally feel sorry for guys when this happens to them...but I don't feel sorry when it's a rapist. When guys rape a woman(or anyone for that matter) by forcing the person to give them oral sex, they should expect that this might happen.
> 
> I hope this makes some guys less likely to rape.



man, sometimes you say some retarded shit.


----------



## Toby (Apr 11, 2010)

This guy is an idiot. And a monster.

Also, this highlights how women can have incredible power over men, and I wish only that it were a more effective way of dealing with rapists. People keep whining about how bad it is that the dude might have lost his dick, but he was fully capable of raping the girl and - following having his dick almost bitten off - beating the woman's head against the wall repeatedly. That shit shouldn't have to stand. The woman will feel serious trauma for what happened, and the dude? Well he better feel the same trauma.

Now compared to having your dick bitten severely, having your head beaten against the wall is far more deadly. The rapist wasn't completely incapacitated, and that alone is a reason for carrying tazers and maces. Women; equip yourselves. Make these fuckers pay properly. 

Go fucking cry in a corner if you feel sorry for the rapist. He deserves to be thrown into a hot mudpit. Having his dick bitten is far from enough.


----------



## ez (Apr 11, 2010)

you reap what you sow, bitch.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 11, 2010)

the man got what he deserved


----------



## DemonChakra (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh if they take it to court ..... 


Judge : And why are you suing her 

Rapeist: She caused me great bodily harm 

Judge : How 

*Rapist pulls down pant's* 

Judge :  I see 


BTW i think he tottaly deserved it .


----------



## ez (Apr 11, 2010)

whoa

so many bad jokes in this thread

:slowclap


----------



## DemonChakra (Apr 11, 2010)

yh , sorry bout that


----------



## Kjesta (Apr 11, 2010)

Toby said:


> This guy is an idiot. And a monster.
> 
> Also, this highlights how women can have incredible power over men, and I wish only that it were a more effective way of dealing with rapists. People keep whining about how bad it is that the dude might have lost his dick, but he was fully capable of raping the girl and - following having his dick almost bitten off - beating the woman's head against the wall repeatedly. That shit shouldn't have to stand. The woman will feel serious trauma for what happened, and the dude? Well he better feel the same trauma.
> 
> ...



SIGNED. So true.


----------



## The Red Gil (Apr 11, 2010)

You go girl.

Lame ass men can't get p u s s y the traditional way, so they resort to this.

My anatomy professor actually shared this story during class lol, nevertheless it's a good showing by women.

Good Job.


----------



## 305 (Apr 11, 2010)

Why even go through the trouble of saving his penis.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 11, 2010)

When I first read the title I thought it was something totally different, even though it makes less sense.

I thought it was that a woman was raping a man and she bit his dick  makes alot less sense now that I think about it.

On topic, Good job on your method, retard.


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 11, 2010)

Right after i read that, for some reason I looked at my crotch for a few seconds....


----------



## Altron (Apr 11, 2010)

I doubt a court will even consider his lawsuit. The guy got what was coming to him and he has no right to bitch about anything.


----------



## Undead (Apr 12, 2010)

He tried suing her? Wat.


----------



## pfft (Apr 12, 2010)

Toby said:


> This guy is an idiot. And a monster.
> 
> Also, this highlights how women can have incredible power over men, and I wish only that it were a more effective way of dealing with rapists. People keep whining about how bad it is that the dude might have lost his dick, but he was fully capable of raping the girl and - following having his dick almost bitten off - beating the woman's head against the wall repeatedly. That shit shouldn't have to stand. The woman will feel serious trauma for what happened, and the dude? Well he better feel the same trauma.
> 
> ...



hmmm your wording leaves much to be argued, or it doesn't, but I don't care I am gonna say my piece regardless.   
Your post goes kinda back and forth between hatred/disgust/abhoration and somewhat justifying (perhaps without meaning to) the actions/results of this situation. 
You call him a monster and then you say that women have power over men, which seems to suggest that women make men monsters.  
I agree with your point of view for the most part despite the way you worded it.  
I am just wondering if you think that women have  power over men to the point of making them into monsters? Cuz if you do I dont agree with you at all or any suggestion that men cannot control their dicks and their own mental capacity to understand their actions. OR to forgo their own conscience and rape/hurt women, children, and other men . 
also there is no way in hell the trauma of both rapist and rape victim will feel a similar trauma because of a shared experience.  
The way you say the shit about having your dick bit off being more deadly seems to undermine the rape victims own physical assault and trauma.  

that is all I think I want to say about that atm.


----------



## xpeed (Apr 12, 2010)

Finally, a woman who is smart enough to chomp down on bastards like him.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 12, 2010)

Damn.  Good for her, though.  I whole-heartedly approve of her actions, and look forward to the follow-up story where this guy gets dragged through the mud in his suit against her.


----------



## Santeira (Apr 12, 2010)

Kudos to the woman. Any woman should do this if they are being forced. I think the man is stupid to be thinking that it would go like one of those stupid pr0n movies where the women would do it willingly when forced and not fight back.


----------



## Elias (Apr 13, 2010)

You go girl.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 13, 2010)

Smart woman. She knows that no man can function with his penis halfway bitten off. 

Thumbs up to her.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

This is why I don't trust blow jobs.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 13, 2010)

pfft said:


> > I generally feel sorry for guys when this happens to them...but I don't feel sorry when it's a rapist. When guys rape a woman(or anyone for that matter) by forcing the person to give them oral sex, they should expect that this might happen.
> >
> > I hope this makes some guys less likely to rape.
> 
> ...



How was her statement idiotic?



> This is why I don't trust blow jobs.



xD


----------



## Jessica (Apr 13, 2010)

Well he certainly got exactly what he deserved.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 13, 2010)

What he deserves.


----------



## TorQuoise (Apr 13, 2010)

that guy was unbeleivably stupid. did he really think that she wasnt going to do that?


----------



## Proxy05 (Apr 13, 2010)

Jessica said:


> Well he certainly got exactly what he deserved.



Agreed. What other reaction would she have had, right...?


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 13, 2010)

Good for her.  lol but if your going to rape someone.  The last thing you want is your penis in there mouth.  Thats just asking for trouble.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 14, 2010)

What a prick.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 14, 2010)

What a genius move by him.


----------



## Rakiyo (Apr 14, 2010)

hurts just thinking about it


----------



## Wilykat (Apr 15, 2010)

Try pissing with the stitches in place.  Urine + broken skin = pain and agony.


----------



## CM Spunk (Apr 15, 2010)

I would bite off his balls, not his dick. Taste nicer.


----------



## Onihikage (Apr 15, 2010)

If you're a big enough douchebag to want and attempt to violate a woman, and a big enough _idiot_ to attempt to get oral from your victim, then I'm not sorry to say that you don't deserve the penis she just bit off.

I'd hate to know what happens if he gets a boner while those stitches are in


----------

